# Bed frame



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Well the wife has decided she's ready to upgrade to a king sized bed. We are due a new mattress set, and don't see the point in getting another queen set when we want a bigger bed. This means I get to build another bed frame, which is fine by me. She also decided she wants this one painted. That just means I'll get out of this a little cheaper! Anyways, I want to make the head/footboard with a raised panel design. Thinking 3 panels across that will be roughly 19.5" wide, 25" tall for the footboard, and 46" tall for the headboard. Being painted, I planned on using MDF for the panels. Of course the panels will rest in typical rail/stile frames, and I'll have 4.5" square posts at all 4 corners. My question is this.... would I sacrifice rigidity by using MDF for the rails/stiles? They will be 3.5" wide all around. I am thinking about adding MDF to the backside of the head/footboard to give each some strength. I know that will add alot of weight though. Is that even necessary? I started not to do it, but thinking about how wide the framework will be made me second guess not adding it. 

Would it be structurally sound to use MDF for the rails/stiles as well, or would the safe bet be to use a solid wood (Poplar/Pine)?


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't think MDF is a good choice for the rails. It might break.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought about that, but figured if I backed the whole panel with another layer of MDF, the full height/width of the foot/headboard, it would add enough support to keep anything from flexing, and eventually breaking.

But then again, that may just be total overkill, when just making the rails/stiles out of poplar or pine would work just fine.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess, I would say look at it this way.... Do you want to spend all that time working on this, HOPING that the MDF will hold, or would you rather want to use a material that will hold up better, and have less "worries." If the MDF fails, are you going to be willing to chalk this up in a "lesson learned" category, and make take all that time to make it again.....

Fabian


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

thegrgyle said:


> I guess, I would say look at it this way.... Do you want to spend all that time working on this, HOPING that the MDF will hold, or would you rather want to use a material that will hold up better, and have less "worries." If the MDF fails, are you going to be willing to chalk this up in a "lesson learned" category, and make take all that time to make it again.....
> 
> Fabian


Good input!!!


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea, good point. 

Ok answer me this. If I use solid wood for the rail/stile, will just that be strong enough in itself considering the width the frame will be? I plan on mortising the entire length of the stile into my corner posts. Probably 3/4" or so. As I said, I will have 3 panels across the width of the head/footboard. Would it be wise to add some cross bracing behind the panels as well?


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess it kind of depends how much activity the bed gets. I definitely would not use mdf for the rails and styles. Stick with the poplar for that. Another idea would be to ad an additional top and bottom rail that would be larger, say 5 or 6/4 material x 2 1/4", and run it flat so that the paneling is bordered on all 4 sides by larger lumber that will add to the structure.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

If it was me I'd use birch on everything. It paints well, is reliable on strength and hardness, will last a lifetime and then some, and is realatively inexpensive. You can stll keep the MDF panels and none of the worries. Making completely out of MDF, aside from structural integrity, will make it weigh a ton more just to come close to the stength of birch.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

It's settled. I'm going to use MDF for the panels, and Poplar or Pine for everything else. 

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------

